# Moving to Melbourne from NZ -Apr-Jun Income Tax Calculation



## newbienz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there

I will be moving from NZ to Melbourne in April 2017 on a 457 Visa
I am a NZ PR holder having Indian citizenship

I will be having salary income 

As I am on a 457 Visa, which is a temporary visa, Will i be taxed on my worldwide income or only Australian income for the period April 2017 to June 2017 ?

Also will i get the same benefits of lower taxes applicable for a permanent Resident ?

Thanks for advising


----------

